# how do I train a puppy



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

hello. I am trying to teach Millie to sit and come but Coco is always in the way and then she wants to play with him. How am I going to manage to train her while Coco is about?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Lois .. I am no dog trainer and no professional but I do enjoy teaching my dogs the basics, lol very basic ... I do some training with them together and some training with them seperate ... you may also find when training together Millie will follow Coco's lead


----------

